# THE Type F-II Review



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

Pictures


Spoiler
































THE REVIEW

*Smoothness* (9.3/10) : Although the GuHong wins almost every cube in smoothness, the F-II is also rated as a very smooth cube. But unlike the Ghosthand (which is smooth and real quiet) the F-II has a slight click to it (I'm sure breaking it in will help).

*Speed* (9.6/10) : The F-II is mainly known for it's fast speed. Compared to the Haiyan Memory (Alpha 5), the F-II is only slightly faster. One bad thing about the cube is that because of it's lightweight, smoothness and speed, the cube overshoots time to time, which cause lockups.

*Corner cutting* (8.7/10) : Because the cube (like most other cubes) does not have backward corner cutting, it is a bit hard to adjust (when using the GuHong). The forward corner cutting can cube definitely over 40 degrees. Also, I think the corner cutting isn't effected very much, when tightened/loosened (mine is slightly loose)

*Stability* (popping, overshooting frequency) (8.2/10) : It popped on me already.. TWICE. I'm sure tightening would help, but I can't do that just yet (I'll explain later). Popping is mostly caused, in my case, due to forced backward corner cutting attempts. The cube is definitely more stable than the GuHong (too much overshooting), but it falls a bit lower than the Haiyan Memory (no overshooting). So if you hate the GuHong because it's too unstable, and you don't like the Memory because it's too stable, get the F-II.

*Lock-up resistance* (8.5/10) : Because of it's low stability (overshooting), lock ups are caused occasionally, and they are pretty bad. (I have 1~2 second lockups sometimes, which pretty much ruins the solve because it makes you 1) loose your tempo 2) loose your mindset 3) completely knocks off you look ahead.

*Quality* (0.1/10) : I really HATE this kind of plastic. It's thinner than the usual plastic that cubes are made with, and it feels cheap. The caps fall off too easily (which I can fix).

*Quietness* (9.5/10) : It falls a little behind the guHong (9.6/10), but it's no problem for me, nor should it to anyone else (I even like the sound of the Haiyan memory).

*Feel* : The cube feels smooth, a bit crispy, a bit clicky. Also, the cubies are round, and that's a bit different from the Alpha 5 and GuHong.

*OVERALL*

Pros : Fast, smooth, corner cutting is good, only locks up occasionally, more stable than the GuHong, doesn't pop that often (if you have it tighter than mine)

Cons : Lock ups do occur, can pop when you attempt to backward corner cut, the caps fall off easily, overshoots sometimes, feels cheap.

MY STORY (this might just be blah blah blah to some people)



Spoiler



So I've keep on mentioning the backward corner cutting, Guhong and stuff, and here's something I want to tell you guys. The GuHong is a great cube. It's only problems are that it is too unstable and that it can backward corner cut (I'll explain now). This causes us to change our style of cubing (at least mine), to a much more rough style of cubing (I've noticed my solves AND compared them with solves before I got the GuHong). What I wanted to point out, is that this causes me not to use other cubes, because they pop/lock up more often, because of my changed style... so a warning to the GuHong lovers. BEWARE, the cube might be damaging your cubing style (well, it doesn't matter if you don't care)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2010)

How can you say that you "HATE" the plastic and still give the quality a 7.2?


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

that's only one factor... the performance is awesome, so that pretty much makes up the 7.2


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2010)

Really, because I read "Quality" as "build quality", which would make "performance" irrelevant (perhaps an aggregate score from all the categories you listed).


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

THERE??? lol, thanks for the fix


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review, in any case; makes me look forward to my F-II. :tu


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

arigato gojaimas


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice review. I definitely agree with the GuHong thing; I've noticed that about myself as well.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 17, 2010)

Did you try the F-II with maru lube? It makes a huge difference. Also I couldn't disagree more with what you said about it feeling cheap.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I disagree with quite a lot here O_O
I don't feel any click in my F2, and it has a kind of buttery feel.
It almost never overshoots for me, and doesn't really lock up.

*I'm talking about an F2 in its prime, mine is starting to die


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 17, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about the F-II is that the caps fall off really easily. That can be remedied with some blue tac.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

The FII isn't NEAR as "fast" as a GuHung. You either used a different lube in the GuHong, have it set far too tight, or haven't lubed it enough/at all. My FII is a lot more "smooth" than fast. The GuHong reminds me of the alpha cubes in terms of "fast." My unlubed mini alpha is so ridiculously fast, and has never popped on me, but I still prefer my FII because it's smooth. The FII can't cut as far as a GuHong (mine can cut 55deg easily, I'm sure if I loosened it up it'd be 60+ but then it would be too fast for me), but my FII still cuts over 40deg and that's definitely more than ample. My FII can also backward corner cut almost as much as forward, so I'm more than pleased.

I see a significant different in "feel" of FII and GuHong. Speed and smoothness are completely different in each cube and I feel that gives the overall feel completely different (not to mention the GuHung is a very lightweight cube as well)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 17, 2010)

My F-II

Smoothness: 9.9/10
Speed: 9.6/10
Corner cutting: 45 degrees
Reverse cutting: 20 degrees
Stability: 8/10
Lock ups: 9.5/10
Quality: 10/10
Silence: 9/10

GuHong > F-II > Haiyan Memory > Alpha V

I must have gotten lucky with my F-II because most reviews are worse than mine.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> My FII can also backward corner cut almost as much as forward, so I'm more than pleased.



Lolwut.


----------



## theace (Aug 17, 2010)

i was already confused, now even more so. I'd like something that cuts like crazy, and is non pop. I liked the feel of my ghosthand 1. Though i wanted it to but a little more. It was troublesome to oh though. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2010)

The F-II can reverse corner cut.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate my GuHong. It made me cube rough. :/ A few averages with my FII cleared that up. 

My FII is also a bit "clicky". I need to break it in alot more.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 17, 2010)

I totally agree with the terrible plastic quality. And the center cap design.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> My F-II
> 
> Smoothness: 9.9/10
> Speed: 9.6/10
> ...



Really? Not even the GuHong can do that.

My FII isn't clicky at all, still my favorite cube of the bunch.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > *Corner cutting: 45 degrees
> ...



my guhong can cut that far and can reverse corner cut even farther, you must have yours tensioned really tight


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2010)

the f-II is a cube that you really cannot review. it is a great base, and different factors of it go up and down depending on what lube you put in it, mods, etc.

The f-II is definately the most variant cube I have ever used.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 17, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Go get a protractor right now. Line it up, and tell me if its true, pictures too. I refuse to believe this, sorry no offense intended.


----------



## AngeL (Aug 17, 2010)

I've cubed with an F-II longer than any other cube, and it definitely comes close to being able to cut close to 45 degrees. Maybe just a bit less, but damn close.

However, no way does it reverse cut 20 degrees. It can reverse cut slightly, and better than a lot of cubes, but not 20 degrees.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



Sorry, I was wrong. I had about 22 or 23 degrees on a protractor.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Go get a protractor right now. Line it up, and tell me if its true, pictures too. I refuse to believe this, sorry no offense intended.



i am making a video right now on a simmilar topic and i show reverse corner cutting on my guhong in it if your interested i will send you the link when it is uploaded and processed


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 17, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > Go get a protractor right now. Line it up, and tell me if its true, pictures too. I refuse to believe this, sorry no offense intended.
> ...



If you think it's important/interesting enough, post a thread.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 17, 2010)

argh! what's the truth about F-II?
i already ordered one.

and..
are the stickers good?


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 17, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> argh! what's the truth about F-II?
> i already ordered one.
> 
> and..
> are the stickers good?



To me the only major flaw of the guhong are the stickers. They fade within days.



ottothedog said:


> i am making a video right now on a simmilar topic and i show reverse corner cutting on my guhong in it if your interested i will send you the link when it is uploaded and processed



Please send the link to me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > argh! what's the truth about F-II?
> ...



Mine didn't.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > The Bloody Talon said:
> ...



I forget who it was, but he pointed out that even inside the box you could see the sticker colour. Maybe I just have sweaty hands or something, but I find that most people will have to change stickers rather soon.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 17, 2010)

so many different opinions about FII, even about the stickers..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> so many different opinions about FII, even about the stickers..



No. The stickers on the F-II really DO fade.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > so many different opinions about FII, even about the stickers..
> ...



oh ok.. thanks for the info


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got my F2 today and it does not feel cheap. It does remind me of my first main speedcube, a Ghosthand.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 18, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > Go get a protractor right now. Line it up, and tell me if its true, pictures too. I refuse to believe this, sorry no offense intended.
> ...



I don't think you know what reverse corner cutting is. Do U' just a bit so it's misaligned. Then do R

If yours can cut any more 25 degrees I'd be way surprised.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 18, 2010)

Hyprul : I haven't broken it in yet 

update on the f-ii. the stickers suck, and the caps are getting annoying. I'm getting use to not backward corner cutting, but it's still there a bit.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, the stickers and caps suck xD
I still dont see why people need backwards corner cutting


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yes, the stickers and caps suck xD
> I still dont see why people need backwards corner cutting



Overshooting.


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yes, the stickers and caps suck xD
> I still dont see why people need backwards corner cutting



No one needs it, or ever needed it. It's just something nice to have.


----------



## Olji (Aug 18, 2010)

what can i use to fasten the caps? glue? or should i just let them be and hope that they dont fly off during a solve? >.< (recently got a f-II and i dont want to ruin it xD)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 18, 2010)

Glue them on, you won't be needing them. (Dont glue the center caps though!)

The stickers really do suck. After 4 days, most of the colors were white.


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a grey FII (sheng en) since two days and regarding the stickers i can say this: the red is very "faded" and bright (even before using it) that it's very close to orange. Allthough i love the turning and smoothness of it, my averages are much higher with it compared to the Alpha V that i bought at the same time. The Alpha V is turning extremely loussy, makes a hell of a lot of noise and obviously needs to be broken in badly but because the stickers are very distinguishing (the red is a nice dark red) my averages are much better with this cube. (f2l is going much faster because i guess my brain recognises the colors faster)
So i ordered a new set of stickers to put on the FII to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## StefanR (Aug 18, 2010)

In my opinion the FII is a really good cube, i like it (its also my main cube). Just the plastic and the stickers aren't very well, you have to clean the cube very often


----------

